# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Nova Labs???

## bradpalmer_

I have just purchased a course of Clen from a new source. The labs I am told it is from is apparently called Nova Labs. I have done some research and have found mixed results. Some say its sketchy product, others say its as good as it gets. Can anyone help with providing further info?

----------

